# Pit Boss Red Rock vertical 2 series



## Steve Toepfer (Jun 21, 2018)

I just received one of these for Father’s Day. I seasoned it this morning,but can not get the temp over 280 degrees. Are there adjustments or tricks I can use to get it hotter? It is suppose to go to 350 degrees.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 21, 2018)

Are you getting the 280 reading from the temp gauge on the smoker or from and external digital probe? 

George


----------



## Steve Toepfer (Jun 21, 2018)

From the temp gauge on the smoker


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 21, 2018)

In general the grate temp tends to be quite different from factory mounted gauges. Do you have a separate thermometer that you can use to get the grate temp? That would be your best bet for accuracy.

George


----------



## Steve Toepfer (Jun 22, 2018)

I have one ordered. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## tnchevypits (Aug 21, 2018)

I actually have one and of these and i used a Outside Temp gauge and at 280 on the gauge i was reading up to 348 degrees on my probe on the top grate as i moved down some it went as high as 365 degrees on the bottom grate. So its very capable of getting hotter and what i can tell if you really wanna build heat up you can crack the back vent only one and the other close it and it'll heat up real quick especially when you add the smoke in it but since you have had yours how do you like it after a few months?


----------

